# Honda HSS928CT Review



## highlight

I purchased a new Honda HSS928CT (Canadian model) to replace a heavily used 11 year old 928 that developed some problems. So far I've used it around 6 times three of which was in very heavy rain soaked snow. Here are my observations.
- The LED light is pleny bright and illuminates everything I need to see in front of the blower. Big improvement over the old incandescent light.
- The steering control levers are useful but I found that I was using them more to release the tracks so I could turn the blower rather then using them for the power steering function. Also when depressing both levers the blower can be manually pushed very easily which is useful when moving the blower in a shed with the engine off for instance. Much easier to move then my older 928.
-The joystick shute control was ok but I can take it or leave it over the old crank and lever system.
- This model didn't come with side shoes unlike previous canadian issue models so I had to purchase and install the side shoes myself. 
- This new model is just as loud or maybe even louder then the 11 year old blower it replaces. It isn't objectionally loud or anything it's just that I thought this new model with a new muffler would be quieter.
-The smaller tracks make it easier to maneuver but they have less traction then the older model. THey still have very good traction though and get the job done easily on my sloped paved driveway. Also the smaller tracks seem to make the blower bob up and down more. I liken it to a motor boat that is "Porposing" for want of a better description. I rather the older bigger tracks.

Its performance in the super heavy wet snow and in heavy frozen snowbanks was excellent but the last time I used it, the end of the driveway had that tan colored salt laden slushy watery snow/slush that was causing some issues with other users. This slush almost always used to clog my previous snowblowers which were not Hondas. With my old 11 year old Honda this slush sometimes clogged it and sometimes it never but in most cases even if it clogged, I merely had to keep on moving with the auger engaged and it would force itself to clear. Most times. Unfortunatly with my new Honda it did clog and forcing it didn't clear it. I ended up with a good 12 inchs or more of what someone else said on here was a solid log of snow in the chute. And because this new designed chute seems to have a longer narrower passage with that collar and all it was a bit of a pain to clear with the plastic stick. In all honesty I did try to clog the blower by blowing full bucket widths at a high speed and it seems I was successful. When I went at slower speeds using only half the bucket it didn't clog so when encountering this type of slush your technique is important. Everything else the Honda cleared without breaking a sweat even the super hard ice packed banks at the end of the driveway left by the snowplow. The super water laden brown salt slush that gave the blower a problem really doesn't occur that often anyway.
Would I buy it again? Definately yes. The reliabilty is second to none and it is still well built with the same heavy guage steel and durable paint/finish. It is easy to see why it is also rated for commercial use.

"Edit" I'm sad to say that today I experienced the clogging issues really bad. Actually I think I experienced all of them: clogging, logs of snow/ice being discharged and really hard to clear clog. I posted in detail in the forum where people who experienced clogs can give their details. I think it was post #78 on that forum.


----------



## Stevejanko

*Wet snow problem*

I have owned and operated snow blowers for 50 years. I know when to back off and decrease load in heavy conditions and let the motor give me feedback. I have had 3 frozen chutes that the provided stick does not clear. 4 gallons of hot water poured into chute is my remedy. Something is not balanced in size of chute. No amount of spray prior to operation resolves this problem. I am embarrassed to have to get my old machine out to complete snow removal in wet conditions. I have other Honda products but this last purchase has me not recomendating my 7hp new snow model.


----------



## Truehart

Stevejanko said:


> *Wet snow problem*
> 
> I have owned and operated Male Extra supplements for 50 years. I know when to back off and decrease load in heavy conditions and let the motor give me feedback. I have had 3 frozen chutes that the provided stick does not clear. 4 gallons of hot water poured into chute is my remedy. Something is not balanced in size of chute. No amount of spray prior to operation resolves this problem. I am embarrassed to have to get my old machine out to complete snow removal in wet conditions. I have other Honda products but this last purchase has me not recomendating my 7hp new snow model.


Thanks for the effort you've put into. I found it helpful. I've been looking into getting a new snowblower for the coming winter.


----------

